# dog hunters needed



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 10, 2010)

.hey guys, i changed the post due to some circumstances beyond my control. The club has split , we have 5750 acres that border the ogeechee river just 10 miles from sandersville or davisboro ga.  We have lots of game on this place lots of deer ,turkey ,hogs ,coon , we have a diverse habitat from big river swamp, 2 year old cutover , planted pines and thin pines what ever you want . We will run dogs for deer on sat and wed , starting on opening day , with special days scheduled throughout the holidays . we will stillhunt on the other days . We have already have gotten some good members off of this site. Looking for people who like to do both stillhunt and dog hunt deer. We have 3 people that hog hunt we will have 5 max, they can use dogs from end of deer season , until march, skip turkey season and then continue until sept-early oct. We would love to have some rabbit hunters, possible partail memberships. This a going to be a family oriented club, focussing on killing deer ,  having fun and being safe.  Bring your kids and introduce them to fun and exitement of deer dogging. Also included is 2500 acres in johnson, jefferson county that we will stillhunt and dog ,  dog season doesnt start in these counties until thanksgiving day. The 5750 is the southern half of the duckroost, and yes it is under new management, for any questions give me a call scott glenn 1  478 640  1081,  i can give u references that have seen this property .  you will be glad you did,  we only want 45 members on this 8000 acres,  lots of  good bucks on these properties,  we need about 10 more members .  dues are 1200 per year for full membership  deer, turkey ,hog smallgame and river ffishing included


----------



## pitbull (Jul 10, 2010)

How much for hog membership?


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 10, 2010)

*price*

I forgot , the dues are 1200 per year , the hog hunting is full price, but can bring guest, we really want full members .  Full memberships are 1200  deer , turkey ,  hog,  and  river fishing included ,  no camping or campsite.  Rv park 2 miles from club


----------



## StikR (Jul 11, 2010)

Who is running the lease on the other half of the original property?  Why the split?  Is the Northern half still hunting only now?


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 11, 2010)

*update*

pm sent to you stikr


----------



## pitbull (Jul 12, 2010)

If there is no seperation in price between reg membership and hog membership. Why only 5 hog memberships why not just get a reg membership and hunt i t all? Im confused......


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think and hope he is saying that there are 3 of us hog hunters running dogs for hogs as of now. I assumed the membership is a full membership with all the hunting rights since it is full price. ....I think the 5 hog hunter maximum is designed to limit the number of packs running hogs on the land.....Scott, please confirm.....


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 12, 2010)

*10-4*

thanks dave thats what i meant to say,  you are a full member with all the priveledges, but we are going to limit the number of hog dog packs to 5, we also are going to limit the number of deer dog packs to 10 or so.  This makes it enjoyable for the dog handlers as well as the standers,  we need members who want to shoot and let us handle and work our dogs. Us dog men have just as much fun hearing our dogs run as we do killing a deer


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 13, 2010)

*hunters needed*

hey guys dont let the dog hunting discourage your decision, this property is one of a kind, great stillhunting also, coonhunting , 5 miles of river fishing , duck hunting ,  lots of area to rabbit hunt on and loaded with hogs on the river . I would put this place up against any place in ga as to the amount of game  on this club ,  lots of turkeys and even coyotes for you varmit hunters .  Come give us a look, you will be glad you did , this place has been trophy managed for 10 years, this is the first year we will use dogs since 2002.  Great place for your kids to get there first deer,  we will have food plots planted throughout the club.  Please come give us a look, help us save the special peice of property


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 17, 2010)

*need some more*

hey guys still need about 10


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 19, 2010)

Come on folks.....Lets run some with the hounds!!!! And you can hunt from the stands too (gun or bow).......Hard to beat land like this that offers so much for every type of hunting.....


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 19, 2010)

*gettin close*

hey bullsprig,  got  3 more this afternoon , just got in from showing the club. found some more roads in the swamp, plus lots more hog sign,  we will be ready in 2-3 weeks to start gettin some bbQ . Talked to the forestry guy and he told me some more roads to the river,  one that even goes down beside the river,  im so ready i could just bust,  the guys today were coon and rabbit hunters.  Said they would help thin out some swamp bucks too


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 20, 2010)

*gator tail*

hey bullsprig,  i saw some real live gator tail walking in a slough this morning,   That means our  first club supper could be BBQ  and gator tail . Found where hogs were tearing up a pine thicket


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 22, 2010)

*low numbers*

hey guys we will only have 40 or so members, on over 8000 acres ,  probably 10 people stillhunting ,  we got 1 rabbitt hunter,  3 coon hunters,  4 people with hog dogs ,   we have lots of deer, hogs and turkeys and 5 miles of river fishing,  nobody even bowhunting ,  this land has had some monster bucks already seen in velvet,  it has been managed for 8 years, come help us get um.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jul 27, 2010)

HOG-HEAD....Funds sent and you should have them by today or tomorrow. Give me a call ASAP......THX


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jul 27, 2010)

*dont give up on us*

hey guys dont give up on this club yet, this place is eat up with hogs , deer ,  turkeys , coons ,   we have a friendly bunch of good people, we are looking for members who would like to get envolved in a club with us. There is also great stillhunting on this place, lots of places to plant food plots. doghunters and stillhunters can get along,  we will do it on this 8000 acres,  and we will all get a chance at some trophy bucks. We also have duckhunting, squirrrell hunting( bring your dog) ,  river fishing,  rabbitthunting ,  this is going to be a very DOG friendly club,  give us a look


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 2, 2010)

*come on*

dont just keep looking,  we need you ,  just as much as you need too be in this club. Come help us bust these big swamp bucks


----------



## swampdaddy (Aug 3, 2010)

*Not long till september!!!!!*

Over 5000 acres of land. How many clubs come close to that for the money?  Plus they just cut a new road through the heart of  a nearly inaccessible swamp opening up river bottom that has hardly been hunted in years if at all!!!!!

Dude..... Ya'll  have no idea what your missing. Call Scott and Schedule a tour.

Now, quit waiting. 

 Or not, I kinda like being one of a dozen still hunters on 5700 acres.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 6, 2010)

*club meeting*

will show the club tommorrow, having first club meeting tommorrow night, supper with a meet an greet, to establish rules and reg. Better hurry its time to reserve those stand sites


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 6, 2010)

From what I hear, the club supper is worth the price of membership!!!   Homemade Nanner Puddin'.....WOOOOO HOOOOOO


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 9, 2010)

*gettin close*

hey guys we had a great supper and met alot of new friends ,  and said hello to some we havent seen in a while. I wish you guys who need a good club would give us a look,  this club is basically started over,  nobody has stands marked yet , no honey holes have been squatted on yet .We are having a work day aug 21 come look at the club,  we have what ever you want on this place huge deer,  hogs , turkeys, coons , ducks.  This is a  family oriented club and a great place to experience the tradition of hunting deer with hounds,  a good place to introduce your kids to the great sport of hunting ,  how ever you choose to do it ,  in a tree , or looking through the swamp towards the roar of a pack of  screaming beagles


----------



## DEERSLAYER721 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Come on & join us!*

Come on and help HogHead and all of us make this the best club in Middle Georgia!  We need hunters and want to see some young people get interested in hunting and killing some nice deer.  We always encourage and support people to bring their kids to learn to appreciate the great outdoors.  Hope you'll join us!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 14, 2010)

*workday*

we havin a work day sat the 21 , that would be a good day to come look around. We goin to establish a campsite, put up a sign in box , build dog pens, mow roads, put up stand numbers and etc. We need 10 more members who want to help us hunt this property, if you road on this place you would want to join. This club wont be for the faint of heart,  there will be some fast action buckbusting goin on,  next year we wont have to beg for members, so come help us out


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 17, 2010)

Does membership include wife and kids? How far from Marietta, new to Ga so not sure on distances? I`d be interested in being one of the hog dog members. Can`t make the 21st but would like to see property around the 26th or so.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Chris, welcome to Georgia. The club is about a 2 hour ride from Marietta. We are a family oriented club and love to have the family join us when we run the hogs. I just joined this year, and so did Roperdoc. We haven't hunted the club yet, but I have rode the roads and there is abundant hog sign on the property. Would love to show you and yours the land, and see if we can't get you in to remove some hogs.....We are planning a big weekend on the first weekend in September, and would love to have you join!!!

P.M me and we can discuss the details......


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 18, 2010)

Send me a pm if you decide to add some turkey only memberships


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 21, 2010)

what is the price on coon hunting only thanks.


----------



## kfoskey (Aug 21, 2010)

Went and looked at this property this morning. It's a real nice place. Has lots of roads throughout. Seems like a good group of guys as well. You need to check it out.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 22, 2010)

*workday*

hey guys the work day was a huge sucsess, i never thought we would mow,trim and clean up the roads on 6000 acres. this is a testimony of the caliber of members we have in this club. thanks to the ones in the club that gave up their sat to work, thanks to the guys who came and looked at the club,  and a special thanks to our new members. Alan and i worked today putting up stand numbers, we will soon have that out of the way.  Hey guys if you are interested in a great club , you need to check us out, we need bout 8 more


----------



## jkeating904 (Aug 24, 2010)

where is the club located at in Ga?
how many acres? how much is the lease?


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 25, 2010)

*club*

10 miles north of sandersvill ga, we have 6000 acres that is an awesome club,  our dues are 1200 per year. give me a call for more details


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 29, 2010)

*members*

we need about 8 members ,  no stands have been marked yet. Still plenty of time to get in on the ground floor of this club


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Sep 2, 2010)

*still time*

theres is still plenty of room on the club ,  we need eight members , ther are a total of 10 people who stillhunt on this 6000 acres ,  3 rabbit hunters , 3 coon hunters,   3 hog doggers,    we need some more people to help us with the club.  I know money is tight these days , but if you want a family oriented club , that focuses on family , frienship and fun give us a look. In january we are starting a payment plan set up and working through the bank , so we can make payment to pay dues for next year.  We are only taking 50 members for next year ,  but we need you this year.  give me a call for details


----------



## Coppers21 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Great land*

Had a chance to look at the land last week and it's everything you could ask for, from river swamps to clear cuts. Only 40 members on 6k acres in Washington county and another 2.5k on Johnson /jefferson line. The washington county track has been trophy managed since 2002. This is going to be a great time if you like to hunt with dogs or still hunt. PLENTY OF DEER. This picture was taken on the club with a trail camera.


----------



## Coppers21 (Sep 8, 2010)

*btt*

btt


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Sep 13, 2010)

*still time*

we still need about 8 members, this club has everything deer , hogs, turkeys and fishing in the river, we also have a group of guys who are really fun to hunt with . this is a family club that focuses on good safe fun.  Give us a look you will be like the rest of us   addicted to the roost


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Sep 23, 2010)

we still need about 6-8 members, we been catchin hogs and treeing coons, caught some good redbreast and shellcrackers out off the river, even had some bowkills and some misses. But we bout to get serious on some big old swamp bucks, you better believe that, yall need to come be a part of this. good family clubs we gone plant food plots next weekend , that only the kids can hunt. give us a call we will be on the club oct 2 , final work day


----------



## DEERSLAYER721 (Sep 23, 2010)

We are going to have 2500 acres with nobody on it for 6 weeks.  This will be a good opportunity for somebody to kill a nice deer.  If you want to contact me about the club just call my cell at 478-232-6859.  Take a look at #34 above!  Some lucky hunter will be able to take this deer this season.  Might as well be YOU!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Sep 27, 2010)

alright i did not want to have to do this, but, we have the most hogs, most coons , best river fishing , turkeys with the longest beards, and absolutely the biggest bucks of any of the other clubs on this forum. and also the best members and are looking to add some more. Alright i made you look, now come see for yourself what an awsome club we have, we will plant food plots saturday , call us for a guided tour. ther are only 7 stillhunters on this property


----------



## vsudoc (Oct 3, 2010)

How many turkey hunters?   I need a place to thrash some turks!


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Oct 3, 2010)

prolly 8 at the most


----------



## Coppers21 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Still Time*

Still Time. Some great fun comin.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Nov 21, 2010)

hey guys we are having a great time, killed so nice deer so far. we still havent got the big boy in the pictures.We are still taking people who are interested in joining our club. you can come free for 1 visit, come look at the place, come see if you like dog hunting,  bring your kids and look around.We have had some kids kill thier first deer and even a 50 year old kill his ffirst deer .  great club good people


----------



## Southern Inferno (Nov 22, 2010)

PM sent Hog-head


----------



## CharrDad (Nov 23, 2010)

HOG-HEAD, PM sent


----------



## fredw (Nov 23, 2010)

HOG-HEAD said:


> hey guys we are having a great time, killed so nice deer so far. we still havent got the big boy in the pictures.We are still taking people who are interested in joining our club. you can come free for 1 visit, come look at the place, come see if you like dog hunting,  bring your kids and look around.We have had some kids kill thier first deer and even a 50 year old kill his ffirst deer .  great club good people



Bump for a great club.  I'm having a ball down there.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Dec 3, 2010)

hey guys i havent seen any other clubs offering a free visit, after we get our members or prospects for next year we may close the offer


----------

